# horse lovers!!!



## MetalGirl30 (Apr 15, 2008)

I am fixing to purchase this year old Arabian Colt.
He will(hopefully) be grey w/ black points. He has a grey undercoat right now.
I have been on the phone most of the morning with Arabian Horse Assoc. trying to find out how I can get him registered. Both parents are reg w/ D.N.A. and bloodtype on file.
It is a big mess. The sire's owner had an agrrement with the person I am buying him from that if it was a filly the owner of the mare would keep and if it was a colt the sire's owner wanted him. Well during time of pregnancy the sire's owner decided that he wanted stud fee instead of a possible colt due to deciding to get out of the horse business. Well there was words exchanged and no stud fee paid.

The paper below is the pedigree on the colt I am purchasing. Thank the lord for nice people at the Arabian Association who sent it to me. She crossed out the "fantasy pedigree" and put in major. According to her you can go and use their database to see how a potential pedigree would be for breeding.
I have since contacted the sire's owner and has worked it out to where I can get Major registered.
I have looked alot of these horses up and Major has quite a bloodline to him.
GG SAMIR is owned by Wayne Newton...thought that was cool...but Rohara Samurai is just something else.
So we are excited about our soon to be colt and just had to get on here and share some of that excitement.
I know Major's mom just died about 3 months ago due to a stroke she had, but she was a halter futurity winner.

Let me know what you guys think. As soon as I get pics of him I will post them.


----------



## BedlamBully (Jun 6, 2008)

Not a big arabian fan personally I do recognize Desert Kojak though I really like him.
Go for it!

I'm more of a quarter horse person myself lol


----------



## OldFortKennels (Mar 10, 2006)

Yeah I am a STRAIGHT up AQHA man myslelf, but its not my horse so! I hope you enjoy the horse. I kow they are high strung as all get out and sometimes can be pushy to work with. I am working with one later this spring, Ill let you know how it goes!


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

I just sold my Arabian mare this past summer. If you didn't work with her every day it was ground zero all over again. I love the AQHA that is what my other horse is. 

I hope that this colt will be everything you had hoped for and more. Be sure to post up pictures of him.


----------



## Roxy_Nie (Oct 10, 2008)

Yeah......

Let's see pictures...


----------



## MetalGirl30 (Apr 15, 2008)

I have worked with them before and they can be very high spirited.
I am hoping that he is going to be laid back like his parents. They both had a great temperment.
I love Quarters myself, but I fell in love with this little guy. Plus to out of all the horse we looked at my daughter's wanted him.
He came right up to them in the pasture and kept giving my oldest daughter kisses, not biting but acted like he was giving her a kiss. The owner said that he does his son the same way. He followed my girls all around the pasture.
I know he is going to be alot of work but I believe it will be well worth it in the long run. I am hoping to train him for Halter like his mom.
I am going to get pics of him tomorrow. So hopefully you will see him soon.


----------



## MetalGirl30 (Apr 15, 2008)

Here are some links to some of his bloodline...

Arabian Foundation Horse - GG Samir

Arabian Foundation Horse - Bay El Bey

Arabian Foundation Horse - Bey Shah

Arabian Foundation Horse - Aramus

Arabian Foundation Horse - Rohara Samurai (white horse)


----------



## BedlamBully (Jun 6, 2008)

Yeah Turn and Burn Baby!
Me and Jack Pots Big Prize. hehe









Sorry had to. Whats she planning on doing with this horse?


----------



## MetalGirl30 (Apr 15, 2008)

COWGIRL UP!!!! Lordy I remember them good ole days right there!!!!

You look good going around those barrels. Lord do I miss doing that. I see the smile on your face in that pic. Nice pic to by the way.
You remember your time on that run in the pic?
Nice looking horse to. If I get another horse later down the road for my other daughter it will be a barrel horse, b/c that is what she wants to do.

Major will be trained in halter showing and possibly hunter/jumper. He is going to be around 15.5 at muturity.
I know that some of the horses in his line have also been western trained for cutting and roping. Owner said that the dam's brother was used for roping and pretty good.
But my daughter wants to use him for english riding and shows.

My other girl is the Cowgirl!!!


----------



## PullDawgPits (Apr 15, 2008)

Good luck with him!

I run a boarding barn and teach hunter/jumpers (used to compete when I was not so old lol) We don't get many arabs or arab types for hunters but my daughters have an arab/welsh pony. She is the sweetest pony ever!



















They don't do the best job of grooming LOL But she is a great pony for them.










This is the only pic that I could find on my computer of me "back in the day" LOL










Stephanie


----------



## BedlamBully (Jun 6, 2008)

That was a long time ago but we generally averaged 13.5 on our good days.
Yeah I miss it a LOT but I just don't have time and money anymore. And that horse was a beeeyoootch lol I was one of those people doing my best to just stay on my horse in the chute lol.

I did the english thing once or twice, I wanted to get into jumping but, I also used to ride saddle bronc and I crashed and burned pretty hard, broke my back, ribs, cracked my femur, broke both hands blah blah, so I don't ride as much anymore.


----------



## PullDawgPits (Apr 15, 2008)

LOL! I know what you mean. I have broken more bones in my body than not.

Now I just trail ride for fun and teach younger and healthier people and children to ride.

Stephanie


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

I love horses ... I rode english growing up .. My stepfather rode westeren and did alot of calf ropping with his partner LOL .. Not my thing but it looked pretty fun .. I know he got hurt a lot of times doing that .. He owned a ranch in california and most of his horses were quarter horses. My favorite are the thourobreds !!! They are just so elegant and well built. Good Luck with your new horse


----------



## OldFortKennels (Mar 10, 2006)

These are some of the action shots I could find on my computer at work.

Back in the day!










Currently!


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

Cool photos. Hey Stephanie you need to help those little tikes groom the pony they can't reach his back..lol.

So when are we going to see some photos of the Arabian colt metalgirl. I'm waiting


----------



## BedlamBully (Jun 6, 2008)

Nice OFK! I wanted to try bullriding, but I just can't handle it after breaking my back.
I'd like to own some roder stock someday when I get a little more land though. Maybe some nice Brahma Angus crosses.


----------



## MetalGirl30 (Apr 15, 2008)

He is going to be here Monday guys. I think I am more excited then my 2 girls. I was not able to go see him b/c my daughter was sick hugging the comode all day. Poor baby I felt so bad for her.
The owner has the vet coming out today to look him over and give him his booster and to bloodtype him.
It is just a waiting game now..about to die though..don't know if I can wait...lol!!!
I promise I will post pics as soon as I get them...

Stephanie you looked good jumping that horse.

I have gotten on the back of a bull Andy. Did not stay on long, ate lots of dirt..lol.
That Bronc does not look like he likes that saddle very much in that one pic..lol.. Did you ever get him broke?


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

Good heaven when I saw that you posted Metalgirl I thought it was going to be some pictures of the horse....... I can't wait to see him. What is his Name?


----------

